# Teaching Mathematics in Hong Kong



## Johnny Numbers

Hello Everyone,

I'm currently a High School Math teacher working in Santo Domingo of the Dominican Republic. At the moment, I'm looking to continue my work abroad. I'm interested in working in Hong Kong and am inquiring about the steps required if I am to get there. I have three years worth the experience teaching Algebra, Geometry, Advanced Algebra, Trigonometry, Statistics, Discrete Mathematics, SAT Prep, Pre-Calculus, and Calculus.

To be frank, I'm a Mathematics teacher who loves Math. Math, simply put is the God's language of the universe. I love to teach Mathematics because it, in my opinion, is one of the simplest disciplines because of its consistency. Mathematics, like music, is a discipline that is in every culture, country, and language. The only difference is that it is the exact same everywhere that you would go. The symbols may be different but the very foundation of it is the same and never changing.

I also love to teach Mathematics because Mathematics has always existed. It was never created but discovered. If you really think about it, it's merely another language, another form of communication, a measurement of the impact and importance of historical and social events, a vital template of science and nature, and a description of life that brilliantly and uniquely blends together the concept of art and science.

With that being said, if anyone knows of anywhere in Hong Kong that is looking for a Math teacher to teach any or all of the aforementioned subjects, please let me know or send me any leads to help me along the way. Thanks.


----------



## ChungyUK

I'm sure I've seen the exact same message somewhere.


----------



## Johnny Numbers

ChungyUK said:


> I'm sure I've seen the exact same message somewhere.


You have. I've posted in the forums of all of the countries that I'm interested in teaching in for the 2011-2012 school year. Thanks.


----------



## JWilliamson

Math in Asia? Theres millions of millions who teach that. JW


----------

